# My girlfriend found a box turtle



## Caboose (Aug 25, 2013)

While me and my girlfriend where at my families river house in Homasassa florida we came across a box turtle crossing the road.




My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2013)

If it's a kind that's is native to that area it should be left in the wild. I hope that was the case and not a lost pet. He looks nice.


----------



## Caboose (Aug 25, 2013)

I think he was a wild native, we put him back and we stopped to pick him up because he almost got ran over. 


My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 25, 2013)

It looks like a Florida Box turtle, _Terrapene carolina bauri_ which is native to Florida. They're also a protected species. Removing them from the wild is illegal.
It was admirable to remove the turtle from the road so that it did not get run over. But it would have been even more admirable if the turtle were taken well off the road in the direction that it was heading and allowed to go on it's way.


----------



## Caboose (Aug 25, 2013)

Yah thats what we did


My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 25, 2013)

Caboose said:


> Yah thats what we did
> 
> 
> My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
> and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]



Good on you! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## diamondbp (Aug 25, 2013)

Only thing I wish for is more pictures but sadly it's to late lol. I love Florida box turtles


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 25, 2013)

GBtortoises said:


> It looks like a Florida Box turtle, _Terrapene carolina bauri_ which is native to Florida. They're also a protected species. Removing them from the wild is illegal.
> It was admirable to remove the turtle from the road so that it did not get run over. But it would have been even more admirable if the turtle were taken well off the road in the direction that it was heading and allowed to go on it's way.



They are protected but removing them from the wild is not illegal. Ideally I agree with leaving them be but in some cases it's better to provide a safer environment than a new construction site or new road going in. It all depends on the area where the turtle was found. If it was safe to leave it that's great but I've seen TONS of shells and killed boxies on the side of the road in Florida.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 25, 2013)

Really...it is not illegal to take captive the wildlife in florida? !

Ann from CT


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 25, 2013)

Correct. I am not an advocate of it unless the box turtle is in danger or has lost their habitat.


----------



## sibi (Aug 25, 2013)

Actually, it's a protected species, and it's not illegal to find a wild turtle and keep it. Law allows you to have up to two Florida turtles per person so long as you don't sell them, exchange or barter them, or take them out of Florida. The advise to return it to the wild is a wise one though. They're protected mainly because as hatchlings, many don't survive because of predators and developments. Road crossings also kill a lot of them. 



GBtortoises said:


> It looks like a Florida Box turtle, _Terrapene carolina bauri_ which is native to Florida. They're also a protected species. Removing them from the wild is illegal.
> It was admirable to remove the turtle from the road so that it did not get run over. But it would have been even more admirable if the turtle were taken well off the road in the direction that it was heading and allowed to go on it's way.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 26, 2013)

While I disagree with you on the law, the important thing here is that the box turtle stayed in the wild. We can all agree on that.


----------



## sibi (Aug 26, 2013)

Then please look at the official website of the Fish & Wildlife of Florida. There it will state what is allowed and what isn't. Members should know the facts about Florida wildlife.::


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 26, 2013)

http://m.myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/freshwater-turtles/


----------

